# [HOW-TO] Chiavetta HSDPA Huawei E1692 (TIM)

## scolpi

Premesso che seguendo questo link:

http://www.cafed.sssup.it/~giulio/other/huawei-E1692.html

tutto funziona, ma il mio obbiettivo è quello di usare il software presente nella chaivetta.

Prima cosa nel kernel devono essere presenti le seguenti impostazioni:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WWAN=m
> 
> CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m
> 
> CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m
> ...

 

Attaccata la chiavetta, quando viene vista come memoria copiare la directory Linux nella home

```
ls /media/Chiavetta\ TIM/

AUTORUN.INF  AutoRun.exe  Chiavetta Internet  DataCard_Setup.exe  DataCard_Setup64.exe  Linux  ResetDevice.exe  Startup.ico  SysConfig.dat  autorun.sh  install_linux

```

```
cp -r /media/Chiavetta\ TIM/Linux ~
```

fatto ciò entriamo nella cartella appena copiata e rendiamo eseguibile il file install:

```
cd ~/Linux

chmod u+x install
```

ora eseguiamo il file, ma con il sudo, perchè da root, almeno a me, l'esecuzione poi del software installato non funzionava.

```
sudo sh install
```

quando viene richiesto il path inserire:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/local/src/Chiavetta_Internet/

 

Finita l'installazione creare 2 link simbolici in /usr/local/bin uno che punta a /usr/local/src/Chiavetta_Internet/MobilePartner e l'altro che punta a /usr/local/src/Chiavetta_Internet/MobilePartner.sh

```
cd  /usr/local/bin

ln -s /usr/local/src/Chiavetta_Internet/MobilePartner

ln -s /usr/local/src/Chiavetta_Internet/MobilePartner.sh
```

Dare poi i permessi 755 a /usr/local/src/Chiavetta_Internet/MobilePartner

Ora tutto parte dando come comando: /usr/local/bin/MobilePartner, però non funziona la connessione, si deve allora (da root) dare il comando:

```
mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

```

fatto ciò ovviamente ogni volta che si riavvia il pc e si riattacca la chiavetta si dovrebbe sempre ridare l'ultimo comando.

Per ovviare a questo, modificare il file (creato dall'installazione) /etc/udev/rules.d/10-Huawei-Datacard.rules

Precisamente aggiungere sotto alla riga:

 *Quote:*   

> ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{modalias}=="usb:v12D1p14AC*", RUN+="/sbin/modprobe hw_cdc_driver"

 

le seguenti righe:

 *Quote:*   

> ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEMS=="usb", ATTRS{modalias}=="usb:v12D1*", RUN+="/bin/mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0"
> 
> ACTION=="remove",  ATTRS{idVendor}=="12d1", KERNEL=="ttyUSB*", RUN+="/bin/rm /dev/ppp"
> 
> 

 

Ora dovrebbe essere tutto a posto, l'unica cosa negativa ( e non capisco perchè) è che all'inserimento della chiavetta il software non viene lanciato in automatico, ma si deve dare il comando:

```
/usr/local/bin/MobilePartner
```

per comodità mi sono creato nel menu K una entry sotto la voce internet e da questo un collegamento sulla barra per lanciare i software.

Da notare che se qualcuno aveva installato in precedenza la chiavetta, gli script di wvdial o di ppp che contengono come modem /dev/ttyUSB0, continuano a funzionare se lo si sostituisce con /dev/ttyUSB_utps_modem

ciao

----------

## scolpi

Da qualche giorno il software ha smesso di funzionare e come errore dava questo messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> Exception in thread “main” java.lang.InternalError: Can’t connect to X11 window server using ‘:0′ as the value of the DISPLAY variable. 

 

cercando in rete ho trovato la soluzione qui:

http://blog.maurizio.proietti.name/page/18/

installato xhost e creato il sequente script:

```
export DISPLAY=:0

xhost +

/usr/local/bin/MobilePartner

```

ora tutto è tornato a funzionare

----------

